# Meow, as said from a cat lover's view!



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Let's get the general and boring facts done first =D

You know me as: Sakuya
How many candles on my cake: less than 20
Currently: Reside in California
Occupation: Student @ school
Contact me: [check profile]

Okay, so for the fun stuff (if that's what I'd call it)

I love to eat chocolate. I'm a chocoholic >3< and I abso-tootly love it.
Another thing is I love Mother Nature and I think we should do something to stop global warming hehe. It may take some time for that though. I crave to read all types of books, especially fantasy ones. I am addicted to Harry Potter and all six of the books that are published (I can't wait for Harry Potter #7 to come out in July!) I listen to songs by Evanescence, Avril Lavigne, Trish T. Trang, Hilary Duff, Nickelback, to name a few artists. And for school, to the dropouts, you should've stayed in school.

And the finale, I love the furry felines on Earth! They are marvelous creatures that I think are wonderful and gorgeous. I don't want to add in this extra piece but I have to.. and it's that I don't have a cat or kitten of my own. I know, you may think it's outrageous, that I register on a cat forum and I don't even own a cat. If you can, spare me the hate mails that I might get for this x_x but I am in a situation where I cannot get a cat. BUT I do love cats and you can't deny that fact and I want to get involved in a place where there are many feline lovers like me. I hope to gain some knowledge about cats so that one day I will be able to get a cat and not be like a total newcomer where I'm thinking "oh my gosh what happened? what am i suppose to buy?" or something like that. I wish I could get one [ cat] but it isn't possible at the moment so.. I will dodge the tomatoes and eggs that get thrown at me.

I'm off to post!

xoxoxo,

*SimplyTriss*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Triss!  If you don't have a kitty then who's kitty is that in your signature? 8O If you can't have a cat may I suggest you work/volunteer at a shelter/rescue centre? :wink:


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm, surprisingly I haven't thought of that. Haha, thank you for the suggestion *Desnbaby*! Unfortunately I have schoolwork/community service to do during weekdays but when I have time during weekends/breaks and especially this summer I will sign up when I can ^_^

And the cat is from another source, but if you read the fine print below my siggy it says "Note: This image of the cat isn't mines."


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Triss, noone would be upset that you joined! We're happy to have you. I hope the day soon comes when you can get your own cat. In the meantime, we'll share our stories with you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Triss! By the time you do get a kitty of your own, you'll have about a million less questions than I did when I got mine!  

I was that total newcomer you speak of - didn't know what I was doing - still don't half the time. But this is the right place to be if you love cats.  

:2kitties


----------



## Mr. Noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Triss, welcome to the forum. It’s nice to have you. :roll:

Oh! And you might want to consider using another font color because pink is not easy to read on a white background.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I would think this is a great way to indulge your love of cats if you can't have one currently. I have learned so much and there are such wonderful picutres on this forum!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

I thank everyone for the warm welcomes I received! Not one tomato thrown either! Whew, cause I do not like tomatoes, eck. Also thanks for that "glittery" welcome *DesnBaby*. I am extremely happy to have joined this community and I hope to stay here for many wonderful years to come =] :wolfie


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

> I hope to gain some knowledge about cats so that one day I will be able to get a cat and not be like a total newcomer where I'm thinking "oh my gosh what happened? what am i suppose to buy?" or something like that. I wish I could get one [ cat] but it isn't possible at the moment so..


It sounds like we're in the same situation, Triss. No, you're not the only one here who doesn't have a cat... So welcome to the forum from a fellow non-cat owner


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Well then we can be pals


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Triss! I love how you threw in Trish as one of your fave artists, she's one of mine too. Enjoy the board :lol:


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

SimplyTriss said:


> Well then we can be pals


Yup... Sad, non-cat-owning pals in a cat-owning forum!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

There will be a day when we both get to cuddle our kitties and brag about it here


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't doubt it! The only question is _when _


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey, Triss, you've got over 100 posts and I haven't said hello yet. Sorry about that. I'm just getting old and slow, I guess!!


----------



## Strypz (May 17, 2007)

true talk about fast in the posting department, I have been here for ages, prefer to read than post and had to get knew account but hello and i think we will end up being great pals because talk about so much in common!!!!!!!!!!! Except for the cat bit I have 2...but i am a chocoholic big time, i love Harry Potter i genrally listen to same type of music, I am under the age of 20 and I don't like tomatos. It's like we are the same person!-although on the other side of the world to you (England)


----------

